# suprises



## rubato456 (Dec 6, 2009)

i went to what i thought was going to be my last craft show of the season, as i'd gotten a late start enrolling in area shows.  i did not have high hopes for this show, as it was a rural elementary school. not only did i quadruple the booth cost, but i got invited to participate as a vendor in 2 more craft shows next weekend  :shock:   this went a lot better than i could have imagined.


----------



## heyjude (Dec 6, 2009)

Deborah,

That is so wonderful!     It's so true - you just never know what may happen next. 

Congrats!


Jude


----------



## andreabadgley (Dec 6, 2009)

Woohoo!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## rszuba (Dec 6, 2009)

yippie. love it when that happens.
renee


----------

